# Cool new mount



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Picked up these cool new mounts for orchids or plants called Pillbug mounts

....really like them. Will be good for tanks with no backgrounds and still have plants in the glass...


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

That's really cool! I might have to print something like this but with neodymium magnets rather than suction cups.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I set up a little orchidarium growout this afternoon in a 12 X 12 Exo. I included some common things and a few more interesting collector plants. The pink blooming plant is just a grocery store mini _Phalaenopsis_, but the flowers are pretty. 

The Pillbugs are nice because you can situate them much more easily than regular mounted plants with hooks. It would be awkward to put egg crate panels around three sides of a little tank like this.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Azurel said:


> Picked up these cool new mounts for orchids or plants called Pillbug mounts
> 
> ....really like them. Will be good for tanks with no backgrounds and still have plants in the glass...


Lepanthes calodictyon?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I added a few more plants to that small setup. I could still probably squeeze three or four more in there.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Azurel said:


> Picked up these cool new mounts for orchids or plants called Pillbug mounts
> 
> ....really like them. Will be good for tanks with no backgrounds and still have plants in the glass...


Did those Ericaceae (can't remember the species) seedlings establish for you?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Here is a sneak peak of another design that I have put together. This is similar to the Pillbug, but made special for fully aquatic, underwater plants that can grow mounted such as mosses, smaller _Anubias_ and Java fern...


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Very innovative thing. I bet theese would do great together with Synthic instead of brittle Sphagnum. 

Epiweb


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

This would be a great way to get pothos started growing emergent too  Brilliant idea for sure.


----------

